# taxes on investment income



## tcraw582 (Feb 21, 2013)

can anyone tell me if mexico levies a tax on investment income i may receive while living there? does it vary or depend on my residence status?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Your are taxed in Mexico only on money that you earn in Mexico. If your investments are with a Mexican investment house you would owe Mexican taxes to Hacienda. If the investments are with a US investment house, then it's just between you and the good old American IRS.


----------

